#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Jaypee Noida btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## amos.0119

*Jaypee Institute of Information Technology*

*Jaypee Noida Year of Establishment:* 2001.*
Jaypee Noida Affiliation:* Deemed University.*

Jaypee Noida Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains & State Entrance Exam.*

Jaypee Noida Cut Off 2014:* NA.*

Jaypee Noida Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics Communication EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:

*The Tuition fee for the students being admitted in Academic Session 2014-15 is as follows. 
 Tuition Fee : Rs.55,000/- per Semester Development Fee : Rs. 50,000/- per annum. Hostel, Mess and Laundry Charges : Rs. 40.000/- per semester (Hostel seats shall be allotted based on availability) Caution Money : Rs.10,000/- one time at admission (refundable)*Placement 2013:

*Across three campus, approx. 700 students have  placed with CTC varying from Rs. 3.2 lac pa to Rs.16 lac pa.

*Key Recruiters for Engineering :* 2014 BatchSl No
               Company
Sl No
            Company

1
Amazon
23
Yamaha Motor Solutions

2
Delloite
24
Bioxcel

3
SAP Labs
25
Sobha Developers

4
Accenture
26
Brigdecon Infra

5
Infosys            
27
Nirma Cement

6
Wipro
28
ERA Group

7
Cognizant Technolgies
29
Abyeti Technologies

8
NTT DATA
30
RMSI

9
CSC
31
Steria

10
Ernst & Young
32
SunLife Financial

11
Evalueserve
33
TCS

12
S&P Capital IQ
34
ThoughtFocus

13
Continental Corporation
35
Vinculum Solution Pvt.Ltd.

14
Hindustan Times
36
VinSol

15
Home Credit India
37
Zomato

16
IBM
38
Navyug Infosolutions

17
InnovAccer
39
NEC Technolgoies

18
JMC
40
NewGen Software Technolgoies

19
Kritical Securescan
41
NTL Electronics

20
Kuliza
42
Optimus Information Inc

21
MAQ Software
43
MTree

22
Minjar
44
Orange Business Services




*Jaypee Noida Campus & Intra Facilities: 
*
*Campus:* 

The Jaypee Group of Companies has consistently displayed full awareness of its social responsibilities through the Jaiprakash Sewa Sansthan (JSS), a not for profit Trust. The Group believes that Education is the cornerstone to economic development and which alone can assist build India into a developed nation. With the thought of using technology and management effectively, thevisionary founder of the JSS, Shri Jaiprakash Gaur set up 3 technical institutes of higher education to host the best of faculty, students and educational infrastructure to ensure creation, generation, dissemination and application of knowledge to mould the world leaders of tomorrow.

The Jaypee Institute of Information Technology Declared deemed to be University Under Section 3 of UGC Act. 1957 vide Notification No. F.9-27/2000-U.3 dated 1st November, 2004 of the Ministry of Human Resource Development, Government of India and further extended vide their letter of even No. dated 01 Oct 2008. Jaypee Institute of Information Technology (JIIT) was the first amongst three Institutes raised by the Jaiprakash Sewa Sansthan (JSS). JIIT dedicated to excellence in education, has been envisioned by its founder Chancellor Shri Jaiprakash Gaur Ji as a vehicle of enlightenment and empowerment of youth in India. The Institute has defined new innovative programs of learning to produce human resource capable of identifying, analyzing and solving problems. The Institute is fully backed and supported by the Jaypee Group of Companies who recognize the role of IT and emerging technologies in improving the quality of life of the people in India. It is envisaged that JIIT will play a leading role in the development of technical manpower and research programs comparable to the best in India and the world.

*Central library:*

The LRC offers Inter Library Loan (ILL) service to its users through DELNET (Developing Library Network). The DELNET is a network of more then 1200 libraries world wide. Users may use this facility in case books, journal, article etc are not available in LRC but available delnet members libraries say IITs, IIMs or any other premier institute, that resource can be arranged for short

*Jaypee Noida Hostel & Mess Facilities:

*
The campus presently has the separate hostel facilities for boys and girls. Number of seats in various hostels are as follows:

Sarojini Bhavan (Girls Hostel H-1 & H2)
382

Rajendra Prasad Bhavan(Boys Hostel H-3)
262

Maulana Azad Bhavan(Boys Hostel H-4)
266

G.B.Pant Bhavan(Boys Hostel H-5)
266

Ranbir Bhawan (Girls Hostel H-6)
83




*Jaypee Noida Address:* 

Jaypee Institute of Information Technology, A-10,Sector-62 Noida-201 307 Uttar Pradesh, India.





  Similar Threads: Jaypee Noida btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities JSS Noida btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities JSS Noida btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities JRE Engineering College Greater Noida btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities ASET Noida btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

